# 5 Month Puppy carrying his back leg



## ElvisVizsla (Mar 8, 2010)

hi There,

Our Puppy had a nail missing when we picked him up at 8 weeks but he was the one we wanted and we had first choice. Have recently noticed, this leg which is his hind leg he tends to carry it when he is stationary or slowly walking around the house. 

Has anyone experience this with their puppy, should I take him to the Vet? I have looked at Dysplacia and luxating patella and they dont look like anything Elvis has. He does not limp, runs like a champion and doesnt hop etc but he does lift his leg at home.

Other than that he is in great shape, I was wondering if the missing toenail had anything to do with it but if anyone has experienced this and was able to work out what it was id be keen to hear from you.

Cheers


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello Hello,

Have you not taken your pup in to the vet for a puppy check or any vaccinations? At 5 months, I imagine you have - but I guess I am surprised that if the nail has been missing since you got him, why you wouldn't have asked the vet about it during an initial visit. Regardless, yes if the pup is lifting his leg through the house, he is letting you know he's distressed, so it would be worth a check out. at the vet's office Dogs nails are attached to the bone of the toe itself, so even though the nail is missing, there could be something happening under the skin (a small fracture, a spur) that is causing the pain. Not sure what (if anything) could be done about it, but the vet could tell you that and may also recommend some lifestyle ideas that would make things easier for your dog. It's my opinion that you don't want to mess around too much with a puppy when you are seeing issues with their mobility...may have lasting effects into adulthood so best to curb it now

Good luck and do keep us posted as to what you discover!


----------



## ElvisVizsla (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey and thanks for the reply.

Oh yes been to the vets, had all vaccinations and he has been neutered etc so no problems there. I simply missed it, didnt notice it until last weekend. I am taking him on Saturday so will let you know. I dont think it is anything serious as at play he tears about and shows no discomfort or funny walks but you cant make any assumptions. The breeder said it could be something as small as some grass seed getting into between his paws causing discomfort and you wouldnt even see it without a magnifying glass. So ill throw all them to the vet and let him do his work and see what comes.

I am fully health insured for Elvis with Medibank in Aus, I pay about $37 a month for full care illness and accident with a $100 excess so I am in no concerns about taking puppy to vets whenever needed. I guess its good to throw it out there to other Vizsla owners first incase it is a common thread.

Cheers


----------

